# does the fish lay eggs every year?



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Does the fish, lets say koi fish, lay eggs every year?

Thank you.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

any idea


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

According to google they lay once a year around spring but unfortunatly i know nothing sorry


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

it is not called eggs,i suppose


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

XxZoexX and jallytony
Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It depends on species


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

hawksport,

thanks, lets say Koi fish.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think. Koi will spawn a couple of times through spring depending on the weather


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Thanks hawksport.


----------

